# Question-



## 1YellowSpecV (Dec 12, 2002)

Hey whats going on guys, just wondering something...
I just bought a 03 SE-R Spec V and I was wondering what the top speed is. I've heard a lot of different figures like 130MPH, 146MPH, 135MPH, and even 150MPH. So far I have only reached 130MPH, because my wife told me to slow down. And what are the REAL straight line acceleration times for these cars. It feels about as fast as my old turbo Talon was when it was stock.
Thanks for the help, 
Justin


----------



## ca02XE (Nov 16, 2002)

i have seen time slips of mid 14's w/ intake, headers, and cat-back exhaust. i dont remember if it traps over 100mph yet. check b15sentra.net


----------



## 1YellowSpecV (Dec 12, 2002)

Wow thats pretty good times, how much would I have to spend to get these mods?
Would it void the factory warrenty?


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Justin, welcome to Nissan Forums! 

Okay, as far as top speed, the car is drag limited, no govenor. I've heard of Spec's doing upwards of 125-140, give or take.

You can achieve high 14's depending on what you do and how good your numbers are. I would suggest taking it to a dyno shop to see about the baseline WHP numbers, then when you get a chance, take it to the 1/4 mile to gauge where the car is bone stock. You can spend quite a bit of money getting all the bolt ons and be sure to do some researching at www.thevboard.com and www.b15sentra.net. Voiding the factory warranty? Well, let me say that *the aftermarket part must be the cause of the failed part*. Most of the time, you'll have to prove it. More information at www.sema.org.


----------



## 1YellowSpecV (Dec 12, 2002)

Drag limited...
So I can increase top speed by either getting a aero kit or simply increasing HP, right?


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

141 mph radar verified. buddy of mine is a cop, he wanted to see how fast it would go.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

1YellowSpecV said:


> *Drag limited...
> So I can increase top speed by either getting a aero kit or simply increasing HP, right? *


Pretty much. It's gear limited, so you'll eventually max out. To get it that high though......


----------



## 1YellowSpecV (Dec 12, 2002)

141???
Is that all it would do???
Is that the SE-R or SE-R Spec V?


----------



## 1YellowSpecV (Dec 12, 2002)

Whats the fastest 1/4 mile time recorded on a stock Spec V?


----------



## GHSER7 (Jul 28, 2002)

I only hit 130 in my base SE-R but ran out of gear (5-spd). Stock 1/4 for me was 15.3 on the stock 16s w/stock shitty tires.


----------



## MyGXEisFaster (May 26, 2002)

i know on g/xe and se's the top speed is like 145 limited by the trannsmition, even though i doubt the g/xe could get up to 145


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

1YellowSpecV said:


> *Whats the fastest 1/4 mile time recorded on a stock Spec V? *


Have you tried looking at this thread?


----------



## 1YellowSpecV (Dec 12, 2002)

Nope, but I will right now


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

1YellowSpecV said:


> *Nope, but I will right now  *


----------



## cjsmith11878 (Nov 2, 2002)

145 for the GXE? No way! I've had mine up around 105, didn't know it had more than that in it....that can't be right....the RPM's were up near the 5's @ 105.....


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

cjsmith11878 said:


> *145 for the GXE? No way! I've had mine up around 105, didn't know it had more than that in it....that can't be right....the RPM's were up near the 5's @ 105..... *


there are plenty of rpm left. He's saying, physically gear limited, so if you had the power to get there, you couldn't physically go faster.

I've done 120.........still had more in it tho, but I slowed down before it went faster.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

I was about to say the same thing Mike. I've personally done 130 without my header, advanced timing and throttle mod in my SE. Most of the speed I get now is at the track.


----------

